# Gracie's getting her tear ducts flushed tomorrow



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

After Gracie finished teething her tear staining did not clear up. In fact it has continued to get worse. Tears run out from all around her eyes, so tomorrow she will get her tear ducts flushed. It's pretty clear that her ducts are blocked because I can see the tears just pool at the bottom of her eye and then run out even at the far corners. I trust my vet 100%, but there's always that little bit of concern that tries to creep into my head since she'll have to go under anesthisia .

Here's a good picture of her tear staining last month. The other pictures were taken today RIGHT after her bath. 








You're doing WHAT to my eyes tomorrow???? :w00t:








SIGH. I can't believe you're making me do this.








After her ducts are flushed the vet will send us home with some antibiotic eye drops. I really hope this does the trick!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i will keep your little baby in my thoughts!! Hope it goes ok and is successful in clearing up those tearstains!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't give up even if the vet says they aren't open. Lola had hers flushed when she was spayed and the dye came straight out of her eyes and down her cheeks. Vet said she had no opening for tear ducts. I didn't do anything about it at all except a short course of antibiotics, now virtually no staining since then which was over a year ago.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gracie is so precious:tender: tearing staining or not, she has such a beautiful little face:smootch: I'll remember both of you in my prayers tonight. Hugs to you


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck my sweet little Gracie. You know Auntie and the gang will all be thinking of you and we know you will do just fine. Hugs and kisses to you and your mommy.

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> i will keep your little baby in my thoughts!! Hope it goes ok and is successful in clearing up those tearstains!


Thank you, Stacy!



silverhaven said:


> Don't give up even if the vet says they aren't open. Lola had hers flushed when she was spayed and the dye came straight out of her eyes and down her cheeks. Vet said she had no opening for tear ducts. I didn't do anything about it at all except a short course of antibiotics, now virtually no staining since then which was over a year ago.


Maureen, thanks for the encouraging words! It's so nice to hear those success stories :aktion033:. 


Matilda's mommy said:


> Gracie is so precious:tender: tearing staining or not, she has such a beautiful little face:smootch: I'll remember both of you in my prayers tonight. Hugs to you


Ohhhhhhh, thank you, Paula. You are so sweet. :wub:



lynda said:


> Good luck my sweet little Gracie. You know Auntie and the gang will all be thinking of you and we know you will do just fine. Hugs and kisses to you and your mommy.
> 
> :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


Thank you Auntie Lynda. We love all the hugs!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers that all goes well. Hugs to you and sweet Gracie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you tomorrow, but I'm sure she will be fine. I hope it helps her feel more comfortable.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

We'll be keeping Gracie in our thoughts and prayers too. She really has a beautiful little face, so in addition to having her the health aspect taken care of, I'm sure you'll be glad to have the staining stop. 

Let us know how things go afterward when you have a chance.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayimg all goes well tomorrow for your little girl. I'm sure it will go fine but we moms are never relaxed till stuff like this is all over!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I know just how you feel. I'm still battling the tear staining with Tyler and he's been on Vet eye doc specialist prescribed Tylan since May 17 and no real improvement that I can see. I hate him having those wet eyes but the specialist says his tear ducts are turned inward and surgery for that is only 50% successful and she thinks those odds aren't good enough. I hope that Gracie's tear duct flush does the trick and know that you're nervous about anesthesia but Tyler just had his dental and he was perfectly fine during and after. Me, on the other hand, a nervous wreck. :blush::HistericalSmiley:
Let us know how she does. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll be keeping sweet Gracie in my thoughts and prayers. She's got such a pretty face..and I know how bad we all feel when there's something wrong with our fluffs. Hope they can fix those tear ducts up, but even if they can't...she's beautiful anyway! Auntie Dianne sends hugs and kisses and Rocky says...Oooo la la!:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue, I had meant to ask you about Tyler's eyes. I was going to post to you today, but got sidetracked. Easily done.:HistericalSmiley: I'm sorry to hear Tyler's not showing any improvement. In what form do you get the Tylan? Rocky hates the Angel Eyes and will not touch his food if I sprinkle some in it. The little stinker! I bet Tyler is fine with it and behaves and takes his medicine. Maybe it will start working soon. Don't give up on it. Even if it doesn't work...I'm mean, look at that FACE!!! He's so handsome!:wub:



Snowbody said:


> Deb - I know just how you feel. I'm still battling the tear staining with Tyler and he's been on Vet eye doc specialist prescribed Tylan since May 17 and no real improvement that I can see. I hate him having those wet eyes but the specialist says his tear ducts are turned inward and surgery for that is only 50% successful and she thinks those odds aren't good enough. I hope that Gracie's tear duct flush does the trick and know that you're nervous about anesthesia but Tyler just had his dental and he was perfectly fine during and after. Me, on the other hand, a nervous wreck. :blush::HistericalSmiley:
> Let us know how she does. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checking in,rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good thoughts today for Gracie.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Positive thoughts for Gracie girl....:thumbsup::heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sue, I had meant to ask you about Tyler's eyes. I was going to post to you today, but got sidetracked. Easily done.:HistericalSmiley: I'm sorry to hear Tyler's not showing any improvement. In what form do you get the Tylan? Rocky hates the Angel Eyes and will not touch his food if I sprinkle some in it. The little stinker! I bet Tyler is fine with it and behaves and takes his medicine. Maybe it will start working soon. Don't give up on it. Even if it doesn't work...I'm mean, look at that FACE!!! He's so handsome!:wub:


Dianne - the doctor gave us a prescription - so it's powder in an Rx bottle. I sprinkle it on his dinner and then add a little bit of coconut oil (as always) and he eats his dinner right up. 

Deb -- waiting for word on Gracie and sending prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb - just looking for an update on Gracie. Hope all is well.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thank you to EVERYONE for all your thoughts and prayers. This is the first chance I've had to get on the computer. I kept my mind off of everything by running LOTS of errands! Gracie did great with the anesthesia, but the vet said she could hardly find the tear ducts and couldn't even get the canula inserted. She couldn't tell if the ducts are totally closed or just super tiny, so she referred me to an opthamologist. She did still try flushing as much as possible and sent Gracie home with antibiotic eye drops. I'm super disappointed as I was hoping this would take care it. However, I am extremely grateful that we are only dealing with a cosmetic issue. I know there are many people on here whose sweet fluffs have serious health problems. I DO try to keep things in perspective. It is very disheartening though to be out and about and have people ooh and ahh over her and then always ask, "Why is her face all red?" :smilie_tischkante:

Maureen, it's IS encouraging to hear that you were told that Lola's ducts were closed, but now don't have any problems. :aktion033:I'll hang on to that hope. 

Sue, I've followed your journey with Tyler and his tear stains, so I appreciate any advice or lessons you've learned. 

Thanks again SM family for all your support! :wub:


----------



## BroBettie (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad Gracie did well with the anesthesia I thought about her today.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Thank you to EVERYONE for all your thoughts and prayers. This is the first chance I've had to get on the computer. I kept my mind off of everything by running LOTS of errands! Gracie did great with the anesthesia, but the vet said she could hardly find the tear ducts and couldn't even get the canula inserted. She couldn't tell if the ducts are totally closed or just super tiny, so she referred me to an opthamologist. She did still try flushing as much as possible and sent Gracie home with antibiotic eye drops. I'm super disappointed as I was hoping this would take care it. However, I am extremely grateful that we are only dealing with a cosmetic issue. I know there are many people on here whose sweet fluffs have serious health problems. I DO try to keep things in perspective. It is very disheartening though to be out and about and have people ooh and ahh over her and then always ask, "Why is her face all red?" :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Maureen, it's IS encouraging to hear that you were told that Lola's ducts were closed, but now don't have any problems. :aktion033:I'll hang on to that hope.
> 
> ...


Ahhh! sorry I had a feeling somehow. Lola was supposed to see an opthamologist but as we were moving at the time she never did. I am very diligent about her having buttermilk powder plus yogurt every day, filtered water, no grains, no treats other than plain freeze dried liver or fruits and veggies. Home cooking has been really good for her too, her mood and general health is much better on home cooked. She does still get a bit of a wet face sometimes, but it isn't coloured  I would be nervous about changing any of those things, just incase.....LOL.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

educ8m said:


> Thank you to EVERYONE for all your thoughts and prayers. This is the first chance I've had to get on the computer. I kept my mind off of everything by running LOTS of errands! Gracie did great with the anesthesia, but the vet said she could hardly find the tear ducts and couldn't even get the canula inserted. She couldn't tell if the ducts are totally closed or just super tiny, so she referred me to an opthamologist. She did still try flushing as much as possible and sent Gracie home with antibiotic eye drops. I'm super disappointed as I was hoping this would take care it. However, I am extremely grateful that we are only dealing with a cosmetic issue. I know there are many people on here whose sweet fluffs have serious health problems. I DO try to keep things in perspective. It is very disheartening though to be out and about and have people ooh and ahh over her and then always ask, "Why is her face all red?" :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Maureen, it's IS encouraging to hear that you were told that Lola's ducts were closed, but now don't have any problems. :aktion033:I'll hang on to that hope.
> 
> ...


 
Deb, this may not be the answer you had hoped for but I am so thankful she did well with the anesthesia. Hopefully whe she visits the opthamologist it will be better news.
I think your Gracie is beatiful:wub:, staining or not, people can be so cruel by what they say, just ignore them, one day soon she will be stain free. Hugs to you


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the same problem with London. Her tear ducts are completely blocked. I've had them flushed once, but the tearing returned the next day. It's not as noticeable since she is a Yorkie but you can still see the dark red staining. I think her tearducts are just malformed and don't drain right so all her tears run down her face. 

I just started giving Angel Eyes...I ran out and need to get more now. And I stopped giving tap water and am giving Spring Water. *I'm wondering if distilled is better though??* I also clean the hair and am now keeping her mustache wrapped. I know the tearing won't stop, but I'm at least hoping to stop the red staining.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so glad she came through the anesthesia well. I'm so sorry that there was a problem doing the procedure. I would go to an ophthalmologist. I'm wondering if she has the same issue Tyler does...the ducts I think are really turned inward. That would make it hard for them to be found. Anxious to hear what you find out. I've done everything - the water, food, probiotics, etc but have resigned myself to him having the stains. They don't smell and the specialist said he doesn't have any infection or fungus. I do have to say that contrary to what I've always heard, *two* doctors at the Animal Medical Center in NYC (been around for over 100 years) said that they found that using Tylan for the rest of a dog's life (if it works) is not a big deal. Think they said a study showed that it did not at all affect the health of dogs. We're talking less than 1/8 of a tsp a day.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Ahhh! sorry I had a feeling somehow. Lola was supposed to see an opthamologist but as we were moving at the time she never did. I am very diligent about her having buttermilk powder plus yogurt every day, filtered water, no grains, no treats other than plain freeze dried liver or fruits and veggies. Home cooking has been really good for her too, her mood and general health is much better on home cooked. She does still get a bit of a wet face sometimes, but it isn't coloured  I would be nervous about changing any of those things, just incase.....LOL.


Gracie only drinks water filtered from the refrigerator, and I got buttermilk powder several months ago, but she won't eat her food when I put the buttermilk on it. Haven't tried yogurt, but don't know if I could get her to eat that either. She's only been fed a commercial raw diet which is totally grain free. She won't eat any treats except tiny bites from mozzarella cheese sticks! Thanks for all the tips. I'm happy for you that you ended up not having to take Lola to an opthamologist.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Deb, this may not be the answer you had hoped for but I am so thankful she did well with the anesthesia. Hopefully whe she visits the opthamologist it will be better news.
> I think your Gracie is beatiful:wub:, staining or not, people can be so cruel by what they say, just ignore them, one day soon she will be stain free. Hugs to you


You are so sweet. :wub: I think she is beautiful, too, both inside and out!


myfairlacy said:


> I have the same problem with London. Her tear ducts are completely blocked. I've had them flushed once, but the tearing returned the next day. It's not as noticeable since she is a Yorkie but you can still see the dark red staining. I think her tearducts are just malformed and don't drain right so all her tears run down her face.
> 
> I just started giving Angel Eyes...I ran out and need to get more now. And I stopped giving tap water and am giving Spring Water. *I'm wondering if distilled is better though??* I also clean the hair and am now keeping her mustache wrapped. I know the tearing won't stop, but I'm at least hoping to stop the red staining.


I think I read somewhere that distilled water should not be used long term. You might want to Google it.



Snowbody said:


> Deb - I'm so glad she came through the anesthesia well. I'm so sorry that there was a problem doing the procedure. I would go to an ophthalmologist. I'm wondering if she has the same issue Tyler does...the ducts I think are really turned inward. That would make it hard for them to be found. Anxious to hear what you find out. I've done everything - the water, food, probiotics, etc but have resigned myself to him having the stains. They don't smell and the specialist said he doesn't have any infection or fungus. I do have to say that contrary to what I've always heard, *two* doctors at the Animal Medical Center in NYC (been around for over 100 years) said that they found that using Tylan for the rest of a dog's life (if it works) is not a big deal. Think they said a study showed that it did not at all affect the health of dogs. We're talking less than 1/8 of a tsp a day.


Gracie's opthamologist appointment is July 18 with the most experienced doctor. He only comes into Kansas City once a month, so I'm lucky I don't have to wait too long. It will be interesting to find out about the structure of the tear ducts. I got a magnifying glass out and still couldn't see the tear ducts! Do you have Tyler on Tylan now? If so, does it seem to be helping? I'm also REALLY glad I have pet insurance. On my plan I pay a $100 deductible per condition, then pay 20% of everything else. I know the opthamologist visit will be PRICEY :blink: but 20% of it won't be too bad.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought of sending autumn to clear her ducts but even if I trust my vet her but I cant trust them 100% to do this kind of surgery since I believe our vets is not as 'trained' / knowledgeable as overseas vets. So what can I do now is just accept the fact that she has stain and I believe she looks cute no matter what.

Will prayed for both of you and hope the surgery went well and Gracie is free from tear stain


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

Will be thinking of Gracie. Hope all goes well


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - he's still on Tylan but I don't think it's helping at all. They also suggested wipes called "i lid 'n lash" to clean the hair under the eyes. The stuff is kind of slimy on the pads so I usually wipe a toothbrush with a pad and use that to brush thru the ***** area. It helps take some out but think I did as well with Spa Lavish. Wishing you good luck with the specialist. So Gracie held still while you used a magnifying glass?? Wow!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in on little Gracie, hope she's feeling back to norm


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I am sorry I missed your thread so that I could post something earlier. My thoughts and prayers are with you and adorable Gracie. Gosh, she is so precious looking ... she is so beautiful. 

I have a feeling the specialist will be able to help you. 

Hugs for you and darling Gracie.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hope she does well with the specialist. I understand the frustration over something so cosmetic, too. It's not a huge deal, but I know with dogs that have been successfully treated with tylan they're at least more comfortable afterwards due to ME not hassling them with the daily eye cleanings and throughout the day eye blotting. So in a way it does help them, but mostly from me, lol. 

I'm holding good thoughts for your little sweetie.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Deb, glad Gracie made it through all right. I know you are disappointed, but maybe this will get better in time. It's great you have insurance. I know you must meet people that just blurt out anything they want without thinking..because I meet them too. Don't listen to them...we all know and love our fluffs and each others fluffs stains or not...I am sure Gracie is still beautiful! I cut the hair around Rocky's eyes often and I occasionally see hair in his eye that tears all the time. He's a buster with getting eye drops in him, I swear he is one strong five pound fluff! Maybe you can try eye drops. I noticed if eyes are dry, they will tear more. Sounds crazy but true. I've tried Angel Eyes and Rocky won't eat the food when I put it on. Eye drops do help though.

Give Gracie a big kiss from Awntie Dianne and Rocky sends a kiss too!


----------

